# Big 'Bama hog with a .38 and a Schnauzer



## dwhee87 (Jul 19, 2017)

http://www.al.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2017/07/man_shoots_820_pound_wild_hog.html


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 19, 2017)

dwhee87 said:


> http://www.al.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2017/07/man_shoots_820_pound_wild_hog.html
> 
> *Man shoots mammoth 820 pound wild hog in his front yard*
> 
> ...



Saw that on the Drudge Report & sent it to my family & friends.  

Whoa, whatta a whopper! 

Thx for posting.


----------



## FOLES55 (Jul 19, 2017)

The best part is the free taxidermy bill!!


----------



## livinoutdoors (Jul 19, 2017)

Well i guess that answers the question about hogs n small calibers! Ha! 22lr looks down right reasonable on a 200lb hog now.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 20, 2017)

That is a hoss!  What do you do with a pig that big....are they any good to eat?


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 22, 2017)

Rabun said:


> That is a hoss!  What do you do with a pig that big....are they any good to eat?



I honestly think it would depend if its a rank one or not. That one looked pretty healthy in a few photos. If you have ever seen farm raised pigs, they get as big as small to midsize cars! I'd cut him


----------



## JimC (Jul 23, 2017)

If ya read on in the article it looks like it's from the neighbors pen escaped a week before he shot it.


----------



## Redbow (Jul 23, 2017)

livinoutdoors said:


> Well i guess that answers the question about hogs n small calibers! Ha! 22lr looks down right reasonable on a 200lb hog now.



We used to kill Hogs with a .22 long rifle bullet on the farm years ago, many of them way over 200 lbs..Of course they were farm raised Hogs not wild or semi-wild animals..Never saw but a couple that needed to be shot twice due to a poor shot by the shooter. Most Hogs let out a low squeal, went down on their knees then rolled over on their side after the shot..


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 23, 2017)

Sounds probable. That hog looks pretty clean.

many wild hogs I've seen have had some good mud caked on them. With heat and bugs, seems this one had good grooming habits.



JimC said:


> If ya read on in the article it looks like it's from the neighbors pen escaped a week before he shot it.


----------



## antharper (Jul 23, 2017)

When I first seen this I guessed it was raised in a pen , not only because of its size but mostly it tusks, in the wild they keep them worn down !


----------



## Davexx1 (Jul 23, 2017)

It appears the whetter (upper tusk) is broken or just worn down from old age. When this happens the cutter (lower tusk) continues to grow long such as seen in this hog.

Yes, in all probability the hog was farm/pen raised and had no fear of the man or dog.

Dave


----------

